# USA undecorated cabooses



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking of purchasing a undecorated wide vision or bay window caboose. This is a dumb question I know. Does the undec painted red have any data on it or is it just painted red? The website has no picture and don 't have an opportunity to call and ask. Thanks for any help.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, their just red, same as the new center cupola ones...
Paul R...


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's a picture of an undecorated extended vision caboose:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Ben,

Great looking layout,

Got more photos of it ?


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

It's not my layout, but it is my caboose now since I bought the caboose and some other freight cars from someone converting to 1:20.3 scale. The owner of the layout (and the picture which I stole without credit) is mrs11818 here on MLS. I agree that is a very nice layout, both indoors and outdoors.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Ben thanks for picture. Todd


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you didnt ask for this caboose specifically..but since we are the topic..
undecorated, painted, USA Trains "Northeastern" caboose: 






























Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought undecrorated ment not painted also. Well I learned something new today.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 Feb 2011 02:08 PM 
I thought undecrorated ment not painted also. Well I learned something new today. 



I think it used to..
back in my HO scale days in the 80's, Athearn offered all their diesels in undecorated..just raw black plastic, no paint at all.
Im not sure why were now seeing more "painted-undecorated" these days..
I guess in the case of a caboose, it makes some sense..because probably the majority of the people who might an undecorated
caboose might also want it in Red, simply because of the common caboose=red idea..but thats the only reason I can think of..


Scot


----------

